# Free pattern for ladies' knitted Norwegian Mittens - Chrysanthemum Mittens



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a link to the Chrysanthemum Mittens pattern on my blog:
http://twostrands.wordpress.com/2008/09/11/chrysanthemum-mittens-the-pattern/

Originally knit in Dale of Norway Hauk (now discontinued) and Heilo (still available.)

FREE!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love these mittens! Can't wait to get started on a pair after the holidays


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are beautiful!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice


----------

